
Why was the Windows File Transfer so bad at predicting transfer time? - bbx
http://superuser.com/questions/709842/why-was-the-windows-file-transfer-so-bad-at-predicting-transfer-time
======
unpointfulness
The funny thing is that moving and copying files got _EVEN WORSE_ in Vista.
And when they made things worse than XP, it stayed that way even with Metro,
but now it's a more elaborately decorated form of even-worse-than-before.

In Vista, suddenly, even just to move a 1KB plain text file from the Desktop
to the Documents folder, you might suffer a wait time of 15 to 30 seconds. God
knows why.

Perhaps you just saved a 30KB JPEG file to your downloads folder, but now
you'd like to drag and drop it into your My Pictures folder. Guess what? You
just earned yourself 12 seconds of indeterminate progress bar. And no one can
tell you why.

With Vista, came the belief that it is necessary to present the user with an
indeterminate progress bar for no less than 5 seconds, if they ask to go to
the bathroom. Is it User Account Control? Is it because of disk I/O wait time,
when writing to the event log? Is it because checking system policies? Is it
because of graphics rendering overhead? Is it because we have to wait for a
programming bug to trigger an infinite loop exception?

No one knows.

But, even in Windows 7 and Windows 8, animated, flashing progress bars
everywhere, probably because _User Interface Design_.

------
bediger4000
Silly answers to the question. The answers basically apologize for the choice
to show a time estimate.

------
xyclos
because of 'sliding windows'. (pun intended)

